# Fat cushions



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

WillW said:


> Looking to replace the old squashed cushions on my B2. They are the type that have a flap with 3 snaps. I want to replace them w/ the double ply cushions as seen on new Beavers, ECC's, & HB's. Anyone have info on who deals in these? I'm in Tx but can easily measure them up for out of state ordering.


I'm going to have some quoted from a marine upholstery place here in Spring (North Houston). The place is called Louetta Upholstery. I'll let you know sometime next week what they quote me for what I'm ordering (probably just a rear bench seat cushion (about 46" x 18").


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Give Bambi's a call. She does all the work for Hells Bay. Not cheap but great quality!

http://bambisboatworks.com/canvas/


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

These guys make great cushions. Especially the Texas Tough version.

http://www.ccushions.com/


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> These guys make great cushions. Especially the Texas Tough version.
> 
> http://www.ccushions.com/


As a Texan (so I'm excused), it's f'ing hilarious when products are marketed as "TEXAS TOUGH!" But hey, I guess these cushions have to stand up to chew-spittin', knife-fightin', mother trucking, Winston smokin', trout-catchin', Texas anglers.

Anyways... I'm kidding...I've saved the site address, and the cushions look very nice. Sorry to interrupt.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm going to have some quoted from a marine upholstery place here in Spring (North Houston). The place is called Louetta Upholstery. I'll let you know sometime next week what they quote me for what I'm ordering (probably just a rear bench seat cushion (about 46" x 18").


Let me know how they work out. Maybe post up a pic or 2


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> These guys make great cushions. Especially the Texas Tough version.
> 
> http://www.ccushions.com/


I will give them a call to visit about the cushions. Appreciate the help


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Give Bambi's a call. She does all the work for Hells Bay. Not cheap but great quality!
> 
> http://bambisboatworks.com/canvas/


Nice. Their name popped up when I was looking to put seats in the copperhead. I'm sure they do bang up work


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Hate to say it, but with a topic like "Fat Cushions" I expected more from this thread. You guys are letting me down. I need someone else to say all the inappropriate things I can't say in a public venue

Nate


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm going to have some quoted from a marine upholstery place here in Spring (North Houston). The place is called Louetta Upholstery. I'll let you know sometime next week what they quote me for what I'm ordering (probably just a rear bench seat cushion (about 46" x 18").


How'd these turn out?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

WillW said:


> How'd these turn out?


Will, I've held off at the moment with the purchase of cushions. I always seem to be hopping in and out of the boat with my wading boots on (which are usually covered in nasty black mud), and I don't want to be stepping all over new cushions with all that mud and sharp shell bits.

...sorry for the lack of input.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have no cushion right now and it sucks. I have been looking around and it looks like the closest reputable place is about 40 min from me.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Will, I've held off at the moment with the purchase of cushions. I always seem to be hopping in and out of the boat with my wading boots on (which are usually covered in nasty black mud), and I don't want to be stepping all over new cushions with all that mud and sharp shell bits.
> 
> ...sorry for the lack of input.


Understandable


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

You don't want "double cushions." You want the gray closed cell foam. It's almost tempurepedic like. As long as you stay with that white open cell crap you'll still eventually bottom out in them. I had mine made at a local upholstery shop. You don't need some specialty boat cushion place.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

brushi1 said:


> You don't want "double cushions." You want the gray closed cell foam. It's almost tempurepedic like. As long as you stay with that white open cell crap you'll still eventually bottom out in them. I had mine made at a local upholstery shop. You don't need some specialty boat cushion place.


Much obliged.


----------

